

Ask HN: Any spare Salesforce hackathon tickets? - exhaze

A couple of friends and I want to build something together but it seems that all the tickets are sold out. Anyone not going and have three spare tickets? We&#x27;d be extremely grateful! (email is in my profile)
======
smeyer
>email is in my profile

I don't see it (nor do I have tickets). Remember, the "email" field is not
publicly visible--you have to put your email in the "about" field.

~~~
exhaze
Oops! Too used to save-on-edit interfaces nowadays. Added it now, thanks for
catching that :)

